# Roubaix Elite Apex Compact Weight vs Cannodale Synapse



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a budget endurance bike. Does anyone know the weight of the 58 Roubaix Elite Apex Compact? I'm also looking at the Synapse Carbon 4 Rival. Any thoughts? I'm 48 and doing group rides and centuries, (second year cycling, in medium shape). I'm a SRAM fan. I need options.


----------



## type36 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a 54 Roubaix Elite frame, built with Dura Ace, carbon stems, Topolino wheels, KCNC brakes and so on, it is right around 16 pounds.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tipstall said:


> I'm looking for a budget endurance bike. Does anyone know the weight of the 58 Roubaix Elite Apex Compact? I'm also looking at the Synapse Carbon 4 Rival. Any thoughts? I'm 48 and doing group rides and centuries, (second year cycling, in medium shape). I'm a SRAM fan. I need options.


Here's a link to some 2013 Spec bike weights. They list the Roubaix Elite, but don't specify Apex. Should be a couple of ounces less than the 105 version, but that's about all. I believe they test 56cm frames.

2013 Specialized Road, Cyclocross & Triathlon Bikes – Complete Overview & Actual Weights - Bike Rumor

Re: bike weights, FWIW, I have one bike that weighs 16.4 lbs and another than weights about 19 lbs. My performance on both is the same. Point being, I wouldn't fret too much over relatively small weight differences.


----------

